# In One Ear And Out The Other



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

There have been some rats starting to act like they're feeling right at home in the old shaded chicken coop. So I set up a camera then sat and waited for a few minutes until a big one came out. He was just sitting on top of the Dove cages... looked like he might have been looking at the little chicks and thinking about getting one or something. Anyway the shot went in his left ear canal and out the right... instant death for this king of the vermin.

The slingshot used was one of my small pocket models... an OTT top slots modified "ArrowShot Ergo" made from 3/4" ballistic grade G10... tough and accurate, these are my preferred pocket slingshots for when messing around the farm.


----------



## Reddog (Jan 5, 2012)

Very good for spur of the moment. Maybe I'll try same shot with my future Shrike....


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Good shooting and good video. Very few live hunting slingshot vids of a kill. At least here on the forum.

That is a nice looking little shooter Bill. I can see why you like it around the farm. Pocketable!


----------



## Megadippen (May 3, 2011)

very nice shot , it kinda shocked me how the rat could be so still after a headshot ?


----------



## Thornbottom (Apr 9, 2012)

HAHAHA Good One Bill!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

saw it on u tube, spooky fast kill


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great! I love it!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Good shooting Bill! Good powerful bands, nice size lead, deadly shot, clean kill.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

HOLY [email protected]%T ! ! ! instantaneous death ! if i were to ever be executed by firing squad, id want you to shoot me .


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nicely done, Bill. Maybe for the next one, you can have the rat pose behind a match ... see if you can get both on one shot ...









That is an excellent example what we should all strive for when hunting ... thanks for the vid.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

They don't stand a chance on your ranch!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks guys.... I posted the video to show a little more in detail what I mean by humane killing. It's been a controversial subject for some time, "slingshot hunting"... when, what and how to do it.
I've never advocated guys just going out and shooting animals with their slingshots... for the most part that just leads to bad press and will lead to further restrictions being placed on our already dwindling freedoms.
However... I do think _responsible_ slingshot hunting has a place. Know the limitations of your weapon... get to where you are accurate enough to be confident in hitting the vital spots on your prey... and learn where those vital spots are.

Pretty much all small furry animals can be killed fairly easily, humanely and instantly with a shot going in the ear canal, or through the eye if it is centered in the head's silhouette. Behind the ear and base of skull shots are good if the eye or ear is unavailable.
If the head is not a viable target, hidden for some reason, then a shot through the heart is the next best... on four legged animals you need to aim just behind the triceps.
It's my opinion that if you're doing casual hunting, non-survival hunting, then you should only go for the head or the heart.

Power needed to kill... it's my opinion you should always lean more towards over-powered instead of under-powered. You should use the fastest, hardest hitting thing you can that will still allow acceptable accuracy.... 190 fps with .44 lead is the minimum I would consider using for hunting rabbit and smaller sized furry animals. Due to reaction speeds you'll need to be within 10 meters or so to assure a clean shot.
I like 3/8" steel at 210 fps or more as a minimum for most birds... grackles on down. For pigeon sized I like .375 caliber or larger lead at 210 fps or more.

It's also my opinion that accuracy trumps power.... so long as your setup can penetrate two unopened soda cans set beside each other... then more than likely you have enough speed to penetrate a rabbit's skull. 
What is acceptable accuracy? Well, I think that a person should be able to hit a golf ball sized target at least 50% of the time from 10 meters before going out and inflicting themselves on the local wildlife population.

Below is a simple drill and test to either get ready for hunting or to see if you're ready... If you can hit 1 out of 5 and your misses aren't really that far off, then you're probably good enough for most hunting situations.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

cmon Bill!! gimme back my slingshot!..................... kidding! all i can say is incredible! i expected you to miss at least once?? both the video and the reason for the video are outstanding props to you!

I have to ask you Bill? how long and how much did you shoot before you became so..................................?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good advice to keep sling hunting humane.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Great post. Very nice explanation.
Thanks for the video.
Thanks for this post.


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

WOW!


----------



## MaineMan (May 20, 2012)

... i see what you did there.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I read the topic title and thought you were talking about my ex...

Nice shooting Bill


----------



## Sst der Kleine Steinschlag (Dec 5, 2011)

In one ear and out the other, that´s the way i used to deal with my bosses orders ...


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> I read the topic title and thought you were talking about my ex...
> 
> Nice shooting Bill


It's a double entendre.... within a week we'll probably have somebody who's supposedly read this thread ask what's the best hunting advice we can give!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> It's a double entendre.... within a week we'll probably have somebody who's supposedly read this thread ask what's the best hunting advice we can give!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Great advice, from what is surely one of the finest shooters in the world.


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

that is some incredible shooting, those marbles looked like the exploded.


----------

